
Huawei to move research centre from U.S. to Canada - johan_larson
https://www.cbc.ca/news/business/huawei-research-centre-1.5382725
======
johan_larson
I guess 850 jobs moving out of Silicon Valley isn't that big a deal,
relatively speaking.

